# Question: little white floating things in RCS shrimp tank



## Scotch (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a little bowl on my desk filled with rcs shrimp. The shrimp seem to be doing great in there without a filter and frequent water changes but I have these mysterious white floaters in there. I'm not sure what they are. Anyone have any ideas? I attached an image but its kind of hard to make them out.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Probably small ostracods. They are very common in shrimp tanks--I have them in all of mine. You normally don't see them in fish tanks because the fish eat them up.

They are completely harmless. If they have enough food, they can actually grow to about the size of fat sesame seeds though usually they stay smaller than that.

Some info on those plus other little creatures you sometimes find in shrimp tanks can be found here.


----------



## Scotch (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks JP. I was really afraid to move anything from this bowl to my tank at home because I didn't really know what they were.


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

I would call them free fish food.


----------

